# Friend got a .223 for deer, is it good?



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Should he use a 223 for his first hunt?*​
yes725.00%no2175.00%


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

Well my friend got his FIRST deer rifle on his birthday. He is 11 years old. He got a breech action .223. I told him to atleast get a bolt or semi for deer. He says he can hit bullseye 5/10 times. But on a deer its different. Do you think he will get his first deer with a .223 or should he borrow a higher caliber?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If he limits his shots to no more than 100 yards on standing deer, it will do the job. He really should be concentrating on his shooting skills. Not sure what he is doing, when you say he can hit the bullseye 5/10 times what does this mean? How far away is the target? What position is he using? Standing off hand, sitting, prone, with a bench? What size is the bullseye? This is what will matter. If he is shooting at 100 yards at a standard target he should be able to hit the bull more often. If the bull is the size of a 6" paper plate he should be hitting it every time even off hand.

Check out this thread for more good information:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=27556

huntin1


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks alot, i will tell him. (even though he probaly wont listen) :eyeroll:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Dont forget to use rounds for deer. I think a 65 grain deer round is made for the .223.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I've always wanted to try my 223 on a deer but I always chicken out and take something bigger. A buddy of mine had pretty good results on a 160# hog. He had some 53gr. X bullet loads that he kept with him while coyote hunting just in case the oppertunity to bust a pig presented itself. at a little over 150yds. he put one completely thru on a broadside shot, it ran a little ways and fell over. Not realy a hog gun but it did the job.


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the good advice. I will get him to use the forum, he doesn't believe me about he needs to be a better shot. We'll see come deer season.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*HERSHEY_VOLS_22

Your friend isn't skilled enough to hunt deer with that setup. He lacks education and I suggest you don't accompany him on his hunt, because I believe he will be unsafe and it's unfortunate that the deer will suffer for it. Where will he be hunting so I also can be safe? I would rather ride my couch then be in the same woods as him.

OneShotOneKill *


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

I completely agree with u. He has never been small game hunting, also he got his pellet gun taken away because he tried to shoot some one with it. I will show him. Making game suffer was one of the things they teach at the hutner safety course.


----------



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

WTF? he is going to be hunting alone and he is 11?!?! Sounds like he cant shoot for crap and needs an adult to show him how to do it. He is going to end up killing someone some day.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:withstupid:

Hes not able to safely handle a pellet gun and you are going to turn him loose with a centerfire rifle?!


----------



## davy (Sep 19, 2006)

I have read that a 30 caliper should be used on larger game because of they have the impact needed to put them down . 223 in my opinion is a good varmit rifle .


----------

